

From MIT Blackjack Team to Amazon Acquisition: The Lexcycle Story - bobbud
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/05/08/from-mit-blackjack-team-to-amazon-acquisition-the-lexcycle-story/

======
snowbird122
Great to see a story about an entrepreneur killing it time after time.

